# Un caloroso saluto....



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

... a tutti. Sono napoletano, tifoso viscerale da sempre del Napoli e ho avuto la fortuna di assistere alle grandi sfide tra il Napoli di Diego e il Milan olandese di Sacchi. Ricordo ancora con dolore il giorno in cui il Milan vinse 3-2 al S. Paolo, uscendo tra gli applausi e portandosi lo scudo sotto la madonnina. Brucia ancora, ma quella volta, in quel momento, vinse il più forte. Ecco.... l'augurio che posso farvi in questo momento delicato è di poter rivedere, quanto prima, dei nuovi Milan-Napoli di quel livello. E, ovviamente, vi auguro di riprendervi presto, ma non prestissimo in questo campionato. Direi che tra due partite sarebbe proprio l'ideale !


----------



## BB7 (12 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## prebozzio (12 Novembre 2012)

Grazie dell'augurio. Voi intanto cercate di riprendere la Juve


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ti do il benvenuto anche qui e ovviamente per il campionato facciamo tutti il tifo per voi!


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2012)

benvenuto!!!


----------



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

Grazie, grazie a tutti!


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Novembre 2012)

benvenuto  sabato cercate di non bucare troppo la nostra porta


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Novembre 2012)

ora ci godiamo le sfide aronica vs pazzini, bella fine di ***** per il calcio italiano


----------



## manodedios (12 Novembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;60034 ha scritto:


> benvenuto  sabato cercate di non bucare troppo la nostra porta



Guarda.... dove si firma per l'1-0?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Novembre 2012)

Ciao, il napoli non è esattamente la squadra che mi sta più simpatica, ma piuttosto che vedere vincere la juve...

Comunque sembri uno a posto, e da quanto ho letto in un thread sei pure anti juventino, difficile non darti il benvenuto!!


----------



## manodedios (13 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Ciao, il napoli non è esattamente la squadra che mi sta più simpatica, ma piuttosto che vedere vincere la juve...
> 
> Comunque sembri uno a posto, e da quanto ho letto in un thread sei pure anti juventino, difficile non darti il benvenuto!!



Grazie! Ti tranquillizzo.... sono antigobbo almeno quanto sono tifoso del Napoli, e ho detto tutto.


----------

